# Three silver fishes.



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Started the new year out right!
One fish, two fish, three silver fishes. Wifey lost hers.
No, no fish were bonked in the making of these photos.
Shrimp is the new spawn sac.


----------



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

Ive been crushing them on shrimp the past 3 years! Nice


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

That water looks perfect


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I haven't hit the water right all year and man does it look good there 


Are you guys curing the shrimp? Cooked?


----------



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

I personally dont cure them. And yes, i use the cooked shrimp. I just defrost them with some warm water and they are good to go. Ive never tried the raw shrimp, i cant imagine the smell. lol


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice work on those silver fishes! That water looks sexy.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, that water had just the right hue of winter green to it. Sexy fo' sure.
Using the cooked shrimp. They seem to stay on the hook better and you can eat some too!
I just grab some out of the freezer. If they aren't quite thawed a few seconds in your mouth will thaw them, lol.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

One more river porn pic. When I see this, I get excited.


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> Started the new year out right!
> One fish, two fish, three silver fishes. Wifey lost hers.
> No, no fish were bonked in the making of these photos.
> Shrimp is the new spawn sac.
> ...


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

great pics , I would have bonked hehehe


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Next time I head down to east 55th I will try shrimp. I haven't had luck this year yet.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> Started the new year out right!
> One fish, two fish, three silver fishes. Wifey lost hers.
> No, no fish were bonked in the making of these photos.
> Shrimp is the new spawn sac.


Creekcrawler


creekcrawler said:


> Started the new year out right!
> One fish, two fish, three silver fishes. Wifey lost hers.
> No, no fish were bonked in the making of these photos.
> Shrimp is the new spawn sac.


Awesome post Bud...I was told by a guy a few years ago about using shrimp...and I said bs....so I did some research...it's what the ocean run fish love...so it's in there DNA to eat krill/ shrimp...aka pautzkes go for the krill...for sac's...so I tried it in a few small, unstocked local haunts and BOOM....bobber DOWN.... turned me into a believer...and now it's my go to every time I hit the river....me and a buddy of mine consider ourselves the SLIMMERS.... we'll watch guys fish a hole for over an hr for our turn as they swing cast after cast turning leaves and snags, prodding bolders, logs, and riprap....with no prevail...then some polish hillbilly with mismatch camo and craftsman rubber boots steps to the plate with his secret...and lands fish...guys look in disbelief...what are you using.... uggghh spawn sacks lol...orange....don't tell everyone now lol...I use the raw shrimp...the smell is more appropriate for even muddy days


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice im heading to the river tomm for some shiney fishes, already tied some sacks from some fresh eggs , i have used shrimp it works great . but dont tell anyone there will be a run on shrimp heheheh oh yeah i bonked my fish heheh good luck see ya out there


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is the first ive heard of using shrimp for steelies. Do u use a whole shrimp, or pieces??? Any info would be great, Thanks!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I know of a guy who likes to call them "store eggs".


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Usually get 3 pieces out of a jumbo shrimp...chunks


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

I wonder if anyone tries to use a cure to get the shrimp hot pink (or color of choice). I think I may have to try.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Benfish......That's a horrible idea........wink wink


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

flyphisherman said:


> Benfish......That's a horrible idea........wink wink


X2!


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hit the rocky after work for a couple hours. Still high and brown. Might be fish able tomorrow. And I am going to try the "cured raw shrimp" in hot pink


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Any luck on the pink prawn?


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

I didn't make it out but they look cool in the fridge. Hopefully soon


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

I didn't make it out but they look cool in the fridge. Hopefully soon


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Not a great pic but got this one today...raw with the shell peeled off..got another small one on pink dyed minnow..


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

What river did u fish? Ive fished the conneaut and ashtabula with shrimp with out any luck. I wonder if its river specific. My friend said hes caught them on elk creek with shrimp.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Try squid ( calimari) walked the conny last year and hammered them in the deep holes with it. Cut tubes to length of a shiner. Great smell and it stayed on hook a long time even after hook ups!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

And yes raw not cooked!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

devildave said:


> Not a great pic but got this one today...raw with the shell peeled off..got another small one on pink dyed minnow..





hailtothethief said:


> What river did u fish? Ive fished the conneaut and ashtabula with shrimp with out any luck. I wonder if its river specific. My friend said hes caught them on elk creek with shrimp.


Nope. You can catch them on shrimp just about everywhere, including west coast sea run fish. When no waxies or maggots are available I even like cutting cooked shrimp in very small pieces and tipping jigs.

And I could be wrong...but that fish looks like it came out of an unstocked trib...say West of 71 if I were to make a good educated guess


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

It might be lol...there's a small parking lot just beyond the tree in picture near a small bridge....if you know where that's at...can't give to many details...alot of guys recognize this tree because it's usually riddled with bobbers,jigs,sacs... donations to the fish gods....and shrimp works wonders anyway you fish it even whole with tails still on... just have to literally let them chomp it down..and they WILL...but generally cut into pieces big enough to cover your hook and make it weedless as they'd say ..and drift like a sac...or on a jig.. etc...good luck ..


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

devildave said:


> It might be lol...there's a small parking lot just beyond the tree in picture near a small bridge....if you know where that's at...can't give to many details...alot of guys recognize this tree because it's usually riddled with bobbers,jigs,sacs... donations to the fish gods....and shrimp works wonders anyway you fish it even whole with tails still on... just have to literally let them chomp it down..and they WILL...but generally cut into pieces big enough to cover your hook and make it weedless as they'd say ..and drift like a sac...or on a jig.. etc...good luck ..


Yea I've donated a few floats to that spot lol. One time on BACK TO BACK drifts after re-rigging. Talk about a rookie move. Thought about this summer when it warms up and water real low to go in there with some dang lopping shears and cut those back.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I've thought about that too...I go bobber picking when it's froze up and clear a few real low branches but they grow back every year sometimes longer...even the best donate a few.. whether your excited or just a bad cast..that's another importance of a leader... unless your bobber does the figure eight loopty loop around six branch's...ehh...or the ever better... hook flies outta the fish's mouth into the tree behind you...even perfect casts.. right where it needs to be, and somehow your lines strone across a branch somewhere in between


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

devildave said:


> It might be lol...there's a small parking lot just beyond the tree in picture near a small bridge....if you know where that's at...can't give to many details...alot of guys recognize this tree because it's usually riddled with bobbers,jigs,sacs... donations to the fish gods....and shrimp works wonders anyway you fish it even whole with tails still on... just have to literally let them chomp it down..and they WILL...but generally cut into pieces big enough to cover your hook and make it weedless as they'd say ..and drift like a sac...or on a jig.. etc...good luck ..


Lol thought so. Yeah that's a neat little area there. You might as well put a star on the top of that tree and put it in your living room haha. I pulled a few nice fish out of that hole. This one was from Thanksgiving actually...dark male lingering around in that hole chasing minnows. He was released.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang. I forgot about squid. Tried it in the summer after using it for bait on the East coast
one year. Fished it in strips pretty much like a minnow. Smallies ate it up.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Im still working on my shrimp fishing technique. Ill get to squid next for sure. I also have to try leeches still.


----------

